# SW 0 Corona 1



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Ok...so a bunch of you know I'm an SW guy about 90% of the time. 

Been using a 4" Corona Toledo that I've had for a while and I honestly *love *the brush. Had my guy painting with a 4" SW contractor's series brush, that I picked up, trying to save a buck or 2. I wanted to try the brush out to see how it was compared to the Toledo and I was definitely suprised....JUNK. The brush holds NO paint, probably half the Toledo. I told him along with the 2 fives of Cabot stain that he is picking up in the a.m., to pick up a Toledo for himself 

I kid you not, I was at about half speed painting with the SW brush. He's slow as it is, I can only imagine how long_ he'd be there_ with that crap brush.

So as far as 4" brushes go...

SW 0 Corona 1


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I am curious on who actually makes SW brushes, I know that BM's labeled stuff is or was at one time from Wooster.

Did you compare the bristle type to make sure you where comparing apples to apples?


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

It's interesting when you get to do the side by side isn't it

I had the same situation last year
I'll never buy a SWP "Contractor's" brush ever again


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

Sherwin williams manufactures their own brushes. I believe they are manufactured by Rubberset (sw company).


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Interesting, Rubberset makes a line of brushes under the name "Hand Crafted" they are sold here in the Chicago area at Menards a big box retailer in the lines of HD and Lowes. They were not bad brushes as I bough on ein a pinch once when I had all my other brushes wrapped and forgot to clean over a weekend once 

I would be curious to see if those are the same as Sw contractors, as I do not use Sw I am not familiar with there brushes.


----------

